# Anyone using MT4?



## Trex123 (11 February 2012)

any want is using MT4 for trading here?


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 February 2012)

*Re: MT4*

:sheep:


----------



## Trex123 (13 February 2012)




----------



## wabbit (13 February 2012)

I am.


wabbit


----------



## Demiurgo (13 February 2012)

For sure :

 ¿did you have a look to the Hang Seng? , per example.


----------



## Trex123 (14 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> For sure :
> 
> ¿did you have a look to the Hang Seng? , per example.




can you share your mt4 script?


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

I'm not sure I understood.  ¿MT4 is Meta Trader 4 isn ´t it?
 If you want the program you can download it when you open a demo account with many brokers. If nothing else don ´t know if I can help you, I'm not good with computers.


----------



## Trex123 (14 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> I'm not sure I understood.  ¿MT4 is Meta Trader 4 isn ´t it?
> If you want the program you can download it when you open a demo account with many brokers. If nothing else don ´t know if I can help you, I'm not good with computers.




i am looking for mt4 scripts to scan trades.
do you use any?


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Hey!, I think you are looking for Expert Advisors isn ´t it?, sorry, I don ´t trust Expert Advisors.


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> Hey!, I think you are looking for Expert Advisors isn ´t it?, sorry, I don ´t trust Expert Advisors.




Anyway there are lots of them out there, this page is in Spanish (I come from Spain), but I didn ´t try any of them, and I don ´t trust them. Good luck

http://www.fxstreet.es/plataformas/expert-advisors/


----------



## Trex123 (14 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> Anyway there are lots of them out there, this page is in Spanish (I come from Spain), but I didn ´t try any of them, and I don ´t trust them. Good luck
> 
> http://www.fxstreet.es/plataformas/expert-advisors/




i am looking for 1 that tells you want candle it is . do you have it?


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Maybe you are not looking for EAs (robots), maybe you are looking for Tecnical Indicators.

Hummm, candel? I know one that bases on the patern of "Master Candel", and other that tells you if there are any kind of japanish candle patern, but I don ´t use this second one so that I can ´t tell you if it works propertly or not. The first one does work quite well, anyway think that there is no infallible indicator


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> Maybe you are not looking for EAs (robots), maybe you are looking for Tecnical Indicators.
> 
> Hummm, candel? I know one that bases on the patern of "Master Candel", and other that tells you if there are any kind of japanish candle patern, but I don ´t use this second one so that I can ´t tell you if it works propertly or not. The first one does work quite well, anyway think that there is no infallible indicator




The Master Candel tecnics, indentifies an special kind of candels, that are suposed to fix a resistance on the top and a support on the bottom, so that if price cross through any of those level will have an momentum you will be able to trade, targets with fibos that the indicator places for you.
The second one is suposed to place: "hummer", "morning star"...


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Leo lo que escribo y me doy cuenta de lo mal que escribo en InglÃ©s, soy un desastre


----------



## Trex123 (14 February 2012)

Where to download it?


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Here you are, the "brainsmastercandle" I had to change the extension to mq4 to be able to upload it, change it to ".ex4" again and place it in the correct folder. Theese aren ´t robots, they won ´t place orders for you, they are indicators, and you ´ve better test them on a demo account for some time to know them before.


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Trex, EAs (robots) that work (a few of them work) depends of several options you ´ll have to adjust and know depending on the market contitions, or they will take you to the ruin, the market conditions changes, so that you need to keep an eye on the market and know about him. If you are keeping an eye on the market anyway and you need to know how the masket flows anyway, be sure that the only way to survive in this world is or 1.- giving your portfolio to a professional, or 2.- Study and keep studing.
There is no magical way to win.

Good luck.


----------



## Boggo (14 February 2012)

Some software, in this case MTPredictor has an add on piece of software that will read data directly from MT4 and will display it in real time in MTPredictor.
If you have 'external' software then use the MT4 just as the data supply.

The advantage in my setup below is that I have live Forex and some Indicies being monitored for live Elliott Wave setups.

The one below is the current Fra40 5 minute live chart with just a short period of todays data.

(click to expand)


----------



## Demiurgo (14 February 2012)

Boggo, I ´ve been unable to find an only EA or Tecnical Indicator that work well based on Elliott Wave Theory, neither Prechter ´s method neither Neely ´s method, if you got it, congratulations.


----------



## Boggo (14 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> Boggo, I ´ve been unable to find an only EA or Tecnical Indicator that work well based on Elliott Wave Theory, neither Prechter ´s method neither Neely ´s method, if you got it, congratulations.




My post was probably more to do with the fact that specific type of analysis external software seems to be better than trying to make someting work in MT4 but you can use MT4 as the feed. 
I tend to prefer the kiss principle of Robert Miner's approach to EW but that is a topic for another thread.

(Lets see if the CAC is going to reach the "typical wave 3' on my chart above)

It really comes down to turning this chart below into something useable (MT4 chart)


----------



## Trex123 (15 February 2012)

Demiurgo said:


> Here you are, the "brainsmastercandle" I had to change the extension to mq4 to be able to upload it, change it to ".ex4" again and place it in the correct folder. Theese aren ´t robots, they won ´t place orders for you, they are indicators, and you ´ve better test them on a demo account for some time to know them before.




which folder should i save them to? and how to use it?


----------



## Trex123 (15 February 2012)

the 3 mt4 files does seem to be what i am looking for.
I am looking for an EA that will identify what type of candle formation and state it on the chart.

is there any?


----------



## Demiurgo (15 February 2012)

Trex123 said:


> which folder should i save them to? and how to use it?



 Program folder/experts/indicators, and then lunch the program or restart it.
To use it, test it, it ´s not difficult.



Trex123 said:


> the 3 mt4 files does seem to be what i am looking for.
> I am looking for an EA that will identify what type of candle formation and state it on the chart.
> 
> is there any?




Can ´t help you. Don ´t know what you want. Any way you won ´t find the Sorcerers Stone.


----------

